# Is it a dog or a pig on springs?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

To answer the inevitable question, "_Pig on springs_" is a (not unkind) description used in South Wales where my wife comes from, to describe anyone or anything that bounces around like - well, a pig on springs.  

The serious question, mostly for Patp if she would be so kind, is how best to train a dog NOT to jump up when greeting humans.

I can train most behaviours, but find this one difficult without batting the dog on the nose, which I am not prepared to do. Our Gracie is *very *smart, and at only 14 weeks she already (for example) sits and waits to be told she can eat her food without even being asked. She is still very young, but the sooner I can train her to keep her feet on the floor the easier it will be for all concerned - not least the pup!

Thanks Pat, and anyone else who has a suggestion.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe bluetack might help ?????  
It gives flexibility but the paws stay on the ground !!

Maddie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> The serious question... is how best to train a dog NOT to jump up when greeting humans.


Easy. Buy or rent >> this device >>.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > The serious question... is how best to train a dog NOT to jump up when greeting humans.
> ...


Brilliant idea Dougie. 8O

She could wear the logs like stilts - then she wouldn't have to jump up. :roll:

As for the bluetack, she might eat it. Then after a while we would have blue tack all over the house!


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Brilliant idea Dougie. 8O
> 
> She could wear the logs like stilts - then she wouldn't have to jump up. :roll:


Funny you should say that, I'm also from S.Wales, but never heard the expression "pig on springs" - I have often heard/used the expression "pig on stilts" though, usually applied to describe the handling of a car, eg Ford Zodiac Mk IV in the wet 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One way to cure this problem. When the dog has got its front paws on your chest is to step lightly on one of its back paws that are still on the ground. Increase pressure to get a result, but do remember minimum force neccessary.If its an intelligent dog it will soon learn


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Brilliant idea Dougie. 8O


You know me.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

This worked for us and stopped our pup from jumping up. We raised our knee just as he started to jump, we did this everytime he looked like he was going to jump and eventually he realised that a knee in the chest isn't very nice..

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm. Thanks for the replies so far, but I should have been a bit more specific it seems.  

Gracie is only about a foot long at the moment, and will grow to about fox terrier size when mature, so the "paws on the chest" and "raised knee" suggestions are not really applicable. (Thanks anyway  )

Dougie's stilts are looking more promising by the minute. :roll: :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Dougie's stilts are looking more promising by the minute. :roll: :roll:


I presume you're not intending to fit them before "adjusting" the existing pins? 8O That's why I recommended the quiet model, so as not to upset the dog during amputation. I think that fitting stilts to existing legs would be cruel.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie's stilts are looking more promising by the minute. :roll: :roll:
> ...


Of course not! What do you take me for?? 8O 8O

I was thinking of tapering a fifth stilt though, just to make it easier to fit, and to add stability. :roll:

Cheers

P.S. Why did I ask the question while Dougie was online?? I must be mad!! 8O 8O


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
What worked for us was to turn away from the pup as she is jumping up on you. She will then have to walk around you to get your attention and will (hopefully) eventually learn that if she sits in front of you, you will not turn away from her.
We also used a clicker and titbits to reinforce good behaviour.
Good luck

sally


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

taz said:


> Hi
> What worked for us was to turn away from the pup as she is jumping up on you. She will then have to walk around you to get your attention and will (hopefully) eventually learn that if she sits in front of you, you will not turn away from her.
> We also used a clicker and titbits to reinforce good behaviour.
> Good luck
> sally


This sounds like a good idea Sally, and Gracie can do "sit" so we are some way there already. Trying to be consistent must be a problem though as it is so difficult to ignore an enthusiastic welcome.

We shall give it a try. Thank you.

Regards


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I've always used the "lifted knee" method but it works a lot better with a labrador sized dog. There is no need to knee the dog in the chest as when you lift your leg the feet just fall either side of your leg. With a smaller dog it may be necessary to bend the knee and draw the foot back so that the pup has nothing to lean on and all four feet end up back on the floor, hopefully. Hope that helps.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*dogs jumping up*

Hi. We rescued a collie a little over a year ago and she had the same fault. We overcame this by folding our arms and turning our backs on her whenever she tried to jump up. It really works, although can take a time. It is all about pack leadership, I was told. No pain to the dog and no conscience for you. The only problem we found was asking other people to do this as a lot of people thought she was being sweet. Good luck.

Marian and Mollie the Collie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pat, Marian and Mollie

Marian's comment about getting other people to do it is very significant, as the little toerag only needs to get away with it a couple of times and we shall be back to square one!

And speaking of looking sweet, what chance have I got with one like this? We have even had a car full of people stop and ask if they could stroke her!!


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, bless, she's so lovely!
I have been watching on Sky Three, how Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer, deals with various ways of training. I must say that adopting his way of reason has made a huge difference to my 12 year old cocker spaniel who was not very good with other dogs until I started using Cesar's techniques, the difference is astounding. Try and watch this guy - he's amazing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all

Well I'm with Marian here. with one exception - it is nothing to do with pack leadership! Dogs do have a pecking order but it is with other dogs and does not cross the species to us. In the eighties we all believed in dominance but not any more!!


With an unwanted behaviour we always have to ask ourselves "Why?" The most usual answer is because the dog enjoys the results. In this case Gracie is getting attention. ANY (even negative) attention will reinforce a behaviour. So Gracie jumps up and is either pushed (touched "oooh lovely" says Gracie) or told off "no" ( "oooh speak to me again - i love when you are forceful" says Gracie).

The answer is to be very tuned in to her and anticipate the jump. If you can bend down and touch her BEFORE she jumps up then do it. If she launches then turn away and look away from her (it helps to fold the arms to prevent accidental touching). Keep doing it until she gets bored.

When trying to stop an unwanted behaviour we have to remember something. Before the dog gives up he or she will first TRY HARDER to achieve the reinforcement she was getting before. So the behaviour will get worse before it gets better. Look on this as a good sign because you must be getting it right!! Every time you see little Gracie lying quietly or sitting contemplating her navel go over to her and tell her what a sweetie she is. If she jumps up then turn away and ignore her again.

Other people can be encouraged to follow this principle by giving them a treat and telling them it is a new game and Gracie must not be touched in any way until she has sat for the treat. they will then turn into a dog trainer for you! If they are hopeless then put her away when they come - do not allow other people to ruin your dog.

I have seen dogs who have had their toes trodden on and been kneed in the chest. i am called out to cure them from jumping on peoples backs!!

Good Luck

Pat 

Off to Europe soon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave

Just seen the bit about a car load of people. Perhaps you could charge a fee?? She certainly is cute enough!

Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pat and everyone else

The training is going quite well considering Gracie is only just 4 months old. We're into the "can't catch me" games now whenever she finds a trophy in the garden, so it's a treat and some fuss when she does come to a whistle. It entirely depends on what she's doing at the time, which is typical of a Welsh Terrier.

The next big hurdle is learning to come reliably when called so she can be let off the lead where it's safe. She got a tennis ball launcher for Christmas from one of her (and our) friends, so that should be fun in a couple of months when she's better trained and stronger.

The jumping up is slowly improving, but she gets so excited when she meets her friends and is still very much a baby of course, so we can't expect miracles. After the initial flurry she will sit and give a paw, which then gets her all the fuss she wants - but she has had to earn it. Everyone likes the "give a paw" and willingly cooperates when asked, so we shall gradually progress to where (hopefully) she sits automatically to be fussed.

Her table manners are already impeccable, and she lies down a couple of feet away to wait until everyone has finished eating. Then she stands up and waits for a little treat as a reward for good behaviour. We give her only a tiny scrap of course, as she is on John Burns complete food which seems to suit her well. John is a friend of Sian's (wife) family so we know his food is good - haven't had any free samples yet though. :? 

Mustn't ramble on, but wanted to thank you and everyone else for the hints and tips.

Happy New Year


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

She sounds as if she is doing really well Dave.

i agree that burns is a very good food too. Just bought a bag for our forthcoming trip - didn't know you had contacts though  Best of all you can get it in Spain - such a relief.

Best Wishes

Pat

PS Are you taking Gracie to puppy classes. They are definitely worth the effort. The Association Of Pet Dog Trainers (APDT) run really good ones, using up to date methods. There is also a franchise one called Puppy School I believe> The lady who set it up is very well respected in Behavioral circles so they should be good too. If you can't find any of those then do go and check out any that you do find. Make sure that all the puppies look happy or that the shy ones are being protected etc.
I took Gypsy to two different classes and travelled many miles each week to do so but it definitely paid off. The younger you start the better. We used to take them at six weeks if we could get them. Advised owners to get early vaccinations etc.
Must go.

Happy New Year

Pat


----------

